# oil filter and sludge



## ekibobrut1 (Dec 10, 2001)

Question #1
2005 Passat 1.8 engine........how do you guys change the oil filter w/o making a mess ?
Sure is a dumb location for the filter ! I thought of maybe putting plastic bag around the filter, cutting a hole in the bottom corner, and putting that corner into a funnel and aiming away from the chassis. Or maybe I can fit a large funnel under it with a long hose.But, I'm sure open to a better idea !
Question #2 Same car........I removed the oil filler cap and noticed what I guess is sludge on the parts I could see. I'm guessing oil changes weren't done on schedule. Would an engine flush remove some of this ? What brand should I use ?
Or will some short interval oil changes help move some of the sludge out ?
Car is a "certified" VW....maybe I should just drive it and let dealer worry about it.


----------



## MMcDonald_BVW (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a washer fluid bottle and cut it at an angle...put it in front of the filter and unscrew it (the filter)...the the oil drain thru the washer bottle.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Seafoam is great for sludge removal.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

How many miles are on it? Even if the oil changes are done on schedule, some sludge buildup can happen, especially if someone went to Jiffy Lube and used conventional oil. I usually tell customers with the 1.8T to use only synthetic oil with a Mann (or VW) filter, and go no more than 5k miles between changes. 

If you're under VW warranty, I'd just change the oil now, and drive it, then change the oil every 5k with synthetic. Just make sure you document every oil change, even if you do it yourself...keep your receipts for oil and filters. If you do have a sludge problem that clogs the oil pickup and starves the engine for oil, they will not warranty it if you can't prove you've done your oil changes. Seen people get screwed this way in my area because they either don't change their oil or don't keep receipts, then their warranty claim gets denied and they've gotta pay for the repairs out of pocket. 

As far as changing the filter without making a mess, I've seen people do it many ways. You could cut a container and put it under the filter like McDonald mentioned. Personally, I just put a few rags under the filter, pull it off from the top (move the coolant tank out of the way) while keeping it upright (this is key, don't tip the filter and don't drop it once it comes off, and you will minimize the mess), then clean up any leftover oil from the bottom with a rag and some Brakleen.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

oil filter wrench to loosen

plastic bag over the filter and flange and remove by hand. Didn't have a drop on the floor last time.


----------

